# Armaggeddon for large scale! (plus creatures)



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,

Earlier I had a post that was covering winterizing your track and in there I mentioned that we have been bombarded by WALNUTS[/b] in our back yard. Now the pictures below are AFTER my wife had removed nine complete Lowes yard bags of walnuts from the track and surrounding area. I hope you enjoy these:

The first one is showing the walnuts on the rails:


 
The next one continues to show more devastation:


 
Lots of debris on the track:


 
And if it wasn't bad enough there was this creature that came form the space debris!:


 
Do you have any interesting "devastation pictures"?

Rich


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Lucky you! Husk, dry and in a couple of weeks shell and enjoy in old fashion fudge. Nothing better for the Holidays. 

Dale


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pixes. I almost envy your problem. Free walnuts. Sigh. What a great scene for a few MOW cars (including crane).









That 'creature' is a preying mantis. They eat their mates, I'm told. (Bleah.)









Seriously, I sympathize with your problem.

Les


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Run for your life! 

At least you don't have Hedge trees


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

The Mantis I think is Protected.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a similar problem. I have a jacaronda tree in the fromt yard that drops large seed pods all over the layout. I have gotten in the habbit of cutting out as many of the the seed pods as i can reach while they are still green in the tree bedore they drop, a lot less messy and I can cut them out in my own time. Perhaps the best thing for you to do since i assume you want the walnuts is to put as much plastic down over everything before the walnuts start to drop. Should be a lot less messy.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

I have thought about plastic but unless you weigh it down the flapping in the wind would tend to cause more damage. 
Also, the walnuts are coming down from about 20' in the air so I can't cut them down. Just going to have to live with it and clean em up! 

Rich


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By smcgill on 26 Oct 2009 12:38 PM 
The Mantis I think is Protected. 




It might be. About 35 years ago our neighbor across the street mailed out for a bag of 'em and turned them loose. He was an eco-freak. We had mantises all over the place until the local insectivores cleaned 'em out.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Rich,

I have managed til now to suppress this notion, but .... Remember the snow sheds in the California mountains? Why not a series of 'em over the worst target areas? You could take them up the rest of the year.

Just a thought.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Les, 

Actually that is a great idea! I will look into it! 

Rich


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

You think YOU have a bug problem....???


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Another alternative could be getting some surplus cammo net and hang it under the tree as a collector, cut a hole in the center and place a can under it. 
The net will also provide shade in the summer. Being cammo will help hide it. 

John


----------

